# Mechanical Engineering 2008 Test Masters notes Available



## 4william (Mar 16, 2008)

I have 2008 testmasters notes available for Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 16, 2008)

Are you selling them/giving them away? What format are they in? I may be interested.

Thanks.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Mar 17, 2008)

4william said:


> I have 2008 testmasters notes available for Mechanical Engineering.



If available as an attachment, you may attach it here. Interested to take a look. Please let me know.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 17, 2008)

BORICUAZO

Are you taking the ME PE in April? I'll be taking it in April (machine design depth) for the first time. I took the "other board" sample exam yesterday and got reamed! About 50%, including guesses. Any suggestions for the exam? Thanks.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Mar 17, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> BORICUAZO
> Are you taking the ME PE in April? I'll be taking it in April (machine design depth) for the first time. I took the "other board" sample exam yesterday and got reamed! About 50%, including guesses. Any suggestions for the exam? Thanks.


I'll take it on April, Thermal &amp; Fluids. Not the first time...! The other board sample exam is very difficult, NOT representative of the real exam. I suggest you to work NCEES sample exam and take a look to T&amp;F and HVAC deph modules, which have some Machine Design problems (i.e., HVAC 535-536). NCEES sample exam is much more reresentative of the real exam.


----------



## 4william (Mar 17, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> Are you selling them/giving them away? What format are they in? I may be interested.
> Thanks.


Yes, selling! The notes are very organized with sample problems and solutions. Some of the instructors were former ncees graders. I paid $1795 for the review course and workshop. I will sell them for $850.


----------

